# Surgery went great!



## DeAnne1974 (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a total thyroidectomy on Wednesday & everything went very well, (still waiting to hear back from pathology.) I am recovering well, although my incision feels very sore, I am trying to keep up on my pain meds, but they make me nauseous .

One thing I noticed the day I came home though, is I feel phlegm in my chest when I cough, that wasn't there before surgery, is that normal?

Good luck to everyone currently recovering or having their upcoming surgery.

Take care!

-DeAnne


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey DeAnne - glad your surgery went well and recovery is going good! I had a Total Thyroidectomy on March 5, 2012 and mine went great too. I never even took a pain pill or anything. My scar is looking great.

As far as the phlegm, that is pretty much normal I think. I had the same thing. My Surgeon said the surgery stirs everything up. I was given Benadryl at the hospital and that helped. The Surgeon told me to pick up some Robitussin when I got home and I used it as needed and it really helped.

A few weeks after surgery I did end up with bronchitis. I was given an antibiotic for ten days and a steroid shot and that did the trick. I've heard several people mention they had bronchitis after surgery too.

A tip about the scar per my surgeon and endo doctor. Massage several times daily with Vitamin E lotion. Also, before getting in the sun put sunscreen on your scar. It will keep it form turning brown. To remind myself to do this I keep both the lotion and sunscreen on a counter I pass by all day.

Hope things continue to go well for you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think that's normal from the breathing tube, etc. I know I felt a luttle congested.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a ton of phlegm the first few days that I kept coughing up. Husband said it was from the anesthesia and it was good to get it out of my lungs as best I could. It cleared up in 3 or 4 days, but I was still congested for a few more days. I still feel like I have phlegm now and then though it is getting a lot better. I had my TT on the 21st. I get the stitches out on Monday and they are really starting to pull and bother me now. I can't wait - I think they are the main source of discomfort now.

Hope you continue to feel better!


----------

